# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Niet ongesteld..

## Girll

Heey, 
Ik ben een meisje van 15. En zit beetje met een probleem. Ik ben vanaf mijn laatste menstruatie, 6 weken. Niet meer ongesteld geweest. Ik ben nu ongeveer 2 jaar aan het menstrueren. Het was eerst erg onregelmatig. En het begon eindelijk om de 4 of 5 weken te komen. Maar ik maak me nu toch beetje zorgen.. Ook vanwege het feit dat ik 2 keer in de tijd sex met me ex.. heb gehad. Het was voor mij ook de eerste keer, en daarna verloor ik wel wat bloed. We hebben het ook veilig gedaan. Maar komt het door dat dat ik niet ongesteld ben of iets anders? (Ik heb laatste tijd wel klein beetje last van stress.)

Hopelijk kan iemand me helpen.. Ben nogal paniekerig erdoor..

Groetjess! :Smile:

----------


## Girll

Laat de reacties maar zitten, ik ben vandaag ongesteld geworden!

----------


## Sylvia93

haha mooi, ik heb hier ook last van gehad hoor, ik werdt ook niet ongesteld (nu nog steeds niet) ook last van stress gehad, in de tussentijd ook seks gehad en ik heb uiteindelijk een zwangerschapstest gedaan die gelukkig negatief was 
ik ben blij voor je dat je niet tot zover hoefde te komen, het was echt enorm klote...
(ben trouwens ook 15)

----------

